# Once-a-Month or Mega-Batch Cooking, recipes too



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Once-a-month or Mega-batch cooking is a very practical way not only to have convenient home-cooked meals ever-ready for those busy days, but also to keep your freezer well-stocked. It's the start-up that's the pain, but once I have several variety in the freezer, it's just a matter of maintaining it.

My problem is consistency. I am not consistent in doing this. And also I need to have a well-organized system. 
My freezer gets jumbled pretty fast....I still have a couple bags of frozen plum tomatoes (whole) at the bottom of my chest freezer, and they're about 3 or 4 years old! 

About three weeks ago I made a big batch of shepherd's pie. It's almost gone now, so next time I'll have to make an even bigger batch (seeing that it's a favorite and popular). Yesterday I made a very big batch of Sausage-Italian Meatballs combo in tomato sauce, which I'll be freezing today in portions. Ingredients were mostly on-sale. 

The meatballs, btw....are awesome. They are the best I've ever had. I got it sometime ago online and this is my second time to use that recipe. They're juicy and I just love the texture. I imagine them to be good as home-made burgers, too....will have to dabble with that when lean ground beef is on sale again.
I will share that recipe next time.

I'll aim to make another batch as soon as I'm down to a certain numbers for the things already in the freezer. I wouldn't wait until something is all gone before I replenish it, or I'll be back to square one....and it'll be just then more likely that the S will HTF, and am caught unprepared! 

Hopefully this thread will help and encourage starters and newbies like me get a good supply in the freezer. 
And diligently keep it well-supplied at all times. 

We can talk about what we plan to cook or bake, share recipes and other tips, or anything you think will help us.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I do the same thing only different. In that I do canning in batches. And whatever is made part goes to the house pantry & part goes to the emergency (extended) pantry. I plan for extra in whatever I am making & the extra is cooked separately & when cooled gets bagged with some going to the frig & some to the freezer.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I do the same thing only different. In that I do canning in batches. And whatever is made part goes to the house pantry & part goes to the emergency (extended) pantry. I plan for extra in whatever I am making & the extra is cooked separately & when cooled gets bagged with some going to the frig & some to the freezer.


Do you rotate them as you would with food in the freezer? How long is the shelf life?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Next week I'll do carrot muffins while the carrots are cheap at this time. I'll aim for two dozen. Individually wrapped and vacuum-packed (4 per bag).

I use ingredients so to make the muffin a well-balanced meal by itself - good amount of protein (therefore it's eggy and with nuts), and high in beta carotene and fiber (anti-oxidant) - I did this for my elderly in-laws when they were living alone, just to make sure they had something nutritious to eat when they didn't feel like cooking (you know how some elderlies are, they'll just live on toasts forever).


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I just found out you can freeze French Toasts just as you would commercial pancakes and waffles. My interest in French Toasts is due to its higher amount of protein (and a good way to use up your old eggs). 
It makes a practical quick meal.

*How to Freeze French Toast*

Tip:Let your French toast cool on a bakers rack instead of stacking if you plan to freeze them. They will stay crispier and cool faster.

Place the French toast in a single layer on a cookie sheet and put them in the freezer until partly frozen about 1-2 hours. After frozen solid put the frozen French toast into a freezer bag. 
You can also wrap each piece of toast in a sheet of plastic food wrap and place the wrapped toast in a freezer bag or tin foil.
Either way be sure to label, date and add it to your freezer inventory sheet.

*How to Reheat Frozen French Toast*
You can reheat French toast in the microwave a minute or two. It also reheats well in the toaster while still frozen just like the store bought kind.

If you're heating a lot at once put them on a cookie sheet in the oven at 350F for 10 minutes, flip and cook until the heated through, another 5 minutes maybe. 
Alternatively you can put them under the broiler, be sure to watch carefully and flip them. Broiler times will vary based on the oven and how close the tray is to the broiler.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I need to get really organized. For those interested and/or are newbies to freezing, here's a helpful site:



> *Freezer Inventory*
> 
> A freezer inventory is key, it should be a well organized, simple guide to the contents of your freezer so you know what is in there without even opening the door.
> 
> ...


Freezer Inventory

This site looks good so I'll be browsing.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

> *Food Refrigeration Techniques*
> 
> *Clay Pot Refrigeration*
> 
> ...


How to refrigerate and keep foods without power | The Great Northern Prepper


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Check this out! And you can freeze them!

*No-Bake
Healthy 5-Ingredient Granola Bars*

Dates, Rolled Oats, Almonds, Peanut Butter, and honey.

Healthy 5-Ingredient Granola Bars

I'd probably toast the oats first in a skillet over medium heat until golden for that nice toasty flavor. 
Adding dried fruits like cranberries and chopped mango (the tartness will go well with the sweet and salty) comes to mind, also add more nuts and seeds like pepitas (pumpkin seeds), and sunflower seeds (toasted). 
This should make an excellent POWER BAR.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Tried and tested individually freezing French toasts as suggested in that site above. Popped them in the toaster. They were great. Also convenient for busy mornings. I spread honey and ate it on the go. 

Will be making some this week-end.


----------

